# Site General > General Herp >  What is the most beautiful snake in the world? (DUW)

## MelissaFlipski

OK, folks, what do you think is the most beautiful snake in the world?  Please add photos/videos (or links to) to bolster your opinion.  I can't wait to see them all!

IMHO, I think the award probably goes to the Rhinoceros Viper.

close-up:  http://zoltantakacs.com/zt/im/scan/s..._19031-120.jpg
top view:  http://artfiles.art.com/images/-/Geo...C12662568.jpeg
scales:  http://www.worldofstock.com/slides/NAN4962.jpg
juveniles:  http://www.fototime.com/E2F181B473223C2/standard.jpg and http://www.scserp.com/images/Rhinoce...rUganda001.JPG
video from ViperKeeper:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SSFG...eature=related

Too bad he's venomous, or he'd be on my list!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Favorite beside Ball Pythons would be (sorry I cant go with just one)

http://www.chondrodreams.com/images/Jade-Female.jpg

http://www.spectacularcarpetpythons.com/STJ_page.html

And as far as venomous snakes

http://www.animalpicturesarchive.com...d=2&did=104896

----------


## littleindiangirl

Ditto, I think the gaboon viper is gorgeous!

----------


## Rapture

I love Rhinos and also GTPs. There are a lot of beautiful venomous snakes out there...

----------


## JASBALLS

Hands down... The Freak!!! :ROFL:

----------


## bonheki

I can really decide its between green anacondas and retics and the vemoid would be a black mamba

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> Favorite beside Ball Pythons would be (sorry I can’t go with just one)


I'm with you on that one.  It's like keeping only one snake - impossible!

Great links!  The Gaboon is a close to the Rhino Viper - the Rhino's just more colorful.  So unreal to me.  A fantasy snake.

----------


## Aric

Its super hard to choose just one snake, so here are my votes

Non-venomous

Rhino Ratsnakes
http://www.proexotics.com/collection...ids_rhino.html
Red mountain racers
http://www.proexotics.com/collection...rids_coxi.html
Boelens Pythons
http://www.proexotics.com/retail_pro..._1-25-02_5.jpg

Venomous
Gaboon Vipers
Aruba island rattlesnake
http://homepage.mac.com/wildlifeweb/...ttlesnake.html
Sumatran Pit Viper
http://www.naturemalaysia.com/sumatranviper.htm

----------


## joepythons

> Ditto, I think the gaboon viper is gorgeous!


I love them also  :Good Job:

----------


## amarin.astarte

I'd have to say.... rhino vipers... white cobras... sunbeam snakes...

and, of course, all the kings and milks!  so many to choose from!

----------


## amarin.astarte

http://big-snake.narod.ru/enc/Reptil...us_bicolor.htm

Sunbeam pics

----------


## lillyorchid

Gotta say mine have to be those malaysian king cobra's and green tree pythons. Both just take my breath away whenever I see one.

----------


## cheryls

All snakes take my breath away!  But... :Very Happy:  my baby is the most Beauuuutiful snake in the wooorrrld!  (Don't know how to post pics, but when I figure it out I will)  You, of course, would just see a normal - but, for me...he's fabulous!

----------


## Shelby

Well.. both rhino vipers and gaboons are hard to beat.. and the Boelen's python is my favorite of all.. but here's a few that no one else mentioned so far.

Urutu (bothrops alternatus) http://www.univap.br/cen/serpentario...othrops/05.jpg

zhaoermia mangshanensis http://www.wwfchina.org/csis/search/...56082058bu.jpg

Pope's tree viper http://www.megasphera.cz/africanveno...%20%200705.jpg

blue coral snake http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...irgatus_04.jpg

hairy bush viper http://www.bluechameleon.org/Photo%2...20hispidus.jpg

gotta throw in a cool boelen's python pic.. http://www.centralpets.com/critter_i...0222145340.jpg

I guess that's enough for now.

----------


## Hardwikk

Non-Venomous: red albino Blood Python and red albino Hognose Snake
Venomous: Kapuas Mud Snake

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> Its super hard to choose just one snake, so here are my votes
> 
> Non-venomous
> 
> Rhino Ratsnakes
> http://www.proexotics.com/collection...ids_rhino.html
> Red mountain racers
> http://www.proexotics.com/collection...rids_coxi.html
> Boelens Pythons
> ...


Hot votes!  Thanks for the eye-candy.




> Hands down... The Freak!!!


I am not sure what you mean?  Who is the freak?  The Rhino Viper or the ViperKeeper???   :ROFL: 




> http://big-snake.narod.ru/enc/Reptil...us_bicolor.htm
> 
> Sunbeam pics


Nice!  I'm trying to remember why I can't have one of those.  Um... can't think of a good reason yet.  Are they docile if handled frequently?  Maybe I'll add it to my list!  Thanks for the tip.




> All snakes take my breath away!  But... my baby is the most Beauuuutiful snake in the wooorrrld!  (Don't know how to post pics, but when I figure it out I will)  You, of course, would just see a normal - but, for me...he's fabulous!


Cheryl, Good to hear from you.  I just have to  :ROFL:  b/c you said, "my"!  Does your daughter know about this?  I guess all is well with Dakota, huh?   :Good Job: 




> Well.. both rhino vipers and gaboons are hard to beat.. and the Boelen's python is my favorite of all.. but here's a few that no one else mentioned so far.
> 
> Urutu (bothrops alternatus) http://www.univap.br/cen/serpentario...othrops/05.jpg
> 
> zhaoermia mangshanensis http://www.wwfchina.org/csis/search/...56082058bu.jpg
> 
> Pope's tree viper http://www.megasphera.cz/africanveno...%20%200705.jpg
> 
> blue coral snake http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...irgatus_04.jpg
> ...


All gorgeous, thanks for sharing.  That hairy bush viper has some AWESOME camouflage!!  How cool!

----------


## Colin Vestrand

any and all Atheris species

----------


## mischevious21

For me personaly, it would have to retics- I just love em- And ,aybe one day, Ill own one.. But not for a long while!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Interesting article on sunbeam snakes.  It is old (2002), but still has some interesting tidbits - like mostly they are captive caught.  But you guys got my interest up.  I'll keep looking!
http://webspinners.com/coloherp/cb-n...10/Sunbeam.php

----------


## MelissaFlipski

No sunbeams for pets for me.  NO handling!
http://www.kingsnake.com/rockymounta...RMHsunbeam.htm

----------


## drugaria

I think it is selfish in a way to say that one snake is the most beautiful and another is not. There is beauty in every animal on  earth and whether a person can see it or not it is up to the individual's criteria and understanding of the word "beauty" .

So, to answer your question I think all snakes are beautiful  :Wink:

----------


## Ironhead

I'm just a tad biased....In my opinion the Eastern Indigo is the best looking snake.

It's an old old pic, but it's all I got...

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...296#post312296

----------


## cassandra

purple albino retic
San Francisco garter snake
Surinam BCC (hey, I'm biased...sue me)

For venomous, without a doubt, copperheads.

----------


## neilgolli

Cannot believe no one mention eyelash vipers......

http://www.natureimage.co.uk/Image/G...sh%20viper.jpg

Love these guys.....

----------


## Mindibun

I'm also amazed nobody said Eyelashes, Niel. I actually got to see a tiny baby up close and personal. It was gorgeous.

Anyway, I've always adored Gaboons. If they weren't venemous I'd have three. They're absolutely perfect in my opinion. 

Otherwise, I'd have to say Black Milksnakes. (I've been looking into getting one but haven't quite talked myself into it yet.) There's a couple of pics here and some info. 
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...ack+milksnakes

----------


## slither9192

My favorite venomous snake is the Gaboon Viper.
My favorite non-venomous snake is the yellow phase Pucallpa, Peruvian redtail boa. Am I allowed to post a pic from another forum that says who's picture it is (Rio Bravo)?

----------


## trumetal96

might sound weird but the green tree python looks really cool to me.

----------


## BostonMacK

As far as hot snakes go I think the old coffin head although very intimidating is in my eyes one of the most gorgeous/sexy snakes on the planet.

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...lack_mamba.jpg

As far as the non venemous snakes I really don't know what I would chose, just so many :Surprised:

----------


## janeothejungle

I'm going sunbeam snakes of a different bent, Xenopeltis unicolor. Can't beat the iridescence......  And they can be held and admired, just not carted around constantly. Well worth the effort.



Of course, I still find fascination in almost all snakes, but for 'wild type' coloring (not morphs), give me the xeno anyday.

Cheers,
Kat

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> I'm just a tad biased....In my opinion the Eastern Indigo is the best looking snake.
> 
> It's an old old pic, but it's all I got...
> 
> http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...296#post312296


Thanks for sharing that wonderful, old photo again.  What a treasure.




> So, to answer your question I think all snakes are beautiful


AMEN!  I feel the same way.  Starting the thread was just my way to help me when both my snakes were digesting and couldn't be handled!  I love looking when I can't touch!   :Very Happy:

----------


## icygirl

I *love* how GTP's look. Not ready to own one, though. (Actually, they're illegal without a license in my state anyways.)

----------

